# Logovorlagen zur Inspiration?



## fourns (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von euch Seiten, welche Logos zeigen, um sich inspirieren zu lassen?

Ich kenn nur:

- http://www.logotypes.ru
- http://www.logoed.fsnet.co.uk/index2.html

Wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Grüsse

Markus


----------



## Leola13 (11. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

sowas : Link  ?

oder einfach nur Inspiration  ?

Ciao Stefan


----------

